#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Τίτλοι Διπλωμάτων/Πτυχίων

## Pappos

Πόσοι συμφωνείτε στον τίτλο Msc για τους Μηχανικούς ΠΕ και Meng για τους Μηχανικούς ΤΕ.

----------


## Pappos

Δεν ειδικεύεσαι όπως νομίζεις. 3 χρόνια Bachelor και άλλα 2 Master. Το πολυτεχνείο έχει 5 χρόνια με το δίπλωμα. Δηλαδή ο άλλος με τα 5 και το Master τι παραπάνω γνώσεις έχει ? 
Το σύνολο μαθημάτων είναι πάνω κάτω το ίδιο και πολλές φορές αυτού του διπλώματος με παραπάνω μαθήματα.

*Σε περίπτωση που δεν συμφωνείτε να μας εκθέτετε τους λόγους παρακαλώ.*



_Edit : Δεν χρειάζονται ερωτήσεις με μεγάλα και έντονα γράμματα. Είναι σαν να φωνάζεις . Εξίσου καλά διαβάζονται και τα κανονικά γράμματα. Ευχαριστώ.

Edit by Pappos: Οι κανόνες στο Internet λένε ότι φωνάζεις όταν γράφεις με ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ και όχι με bold. Μεγαλώνω την γραμματοσειρά και βάζω bold για να τονίσω αυτό που θέλω και όχι για να φωνάξω. Ευχαριστώ.
_

----------


## Pappos

Παρακαλώ πολύ μείνατε στο θέμα. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει η Αγγλία και οι λοιπές χώρες. Με ενδιαφέρει ο τίτλος που θα φέρουν μελλοντικά, εάν φέρουν οι μηχανικοί ΠΕ και ΤΕ.

----------


## vasgi

Γιά λάβετε υπ' όψη σας και το παρακάτω δημοσίευμα των Νέων :




> *Με πτυχία που έχουν ενσωματωμένα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα πανεπιστημιακού επιπέδου, αντίστοιχα με αυτά των πτυχίων ελληνικών ΑΕΙ, εφοδιάζουν εδώ και λίγο καιρό τα περισσότερα βρετανικά πανεπιστήμια όσα ελληνικά κολέγια συνεργάζονται με αυτά! 
> *
> Η «αντεπίθεση» των βρετανικών ΑΕΙ προκαλεί ευθεία σύγκρουση της ευρωπαϊκής πρακτικής με τις προθέσεις που ανακοίνωσε πρόσφατα το υπουργείο Παιδείας, να κατατάξει τα κολέγια στη μεταλυκειακή εκπαίδευση και να αποδίδει στα πτυχία που χορηγούν μέσω αυτών τα ξένα πανεπιστήμια επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα χαμηλότερου επιπέδου από αυτά των ελληνικών ΤΕΙ. 
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα, τα πτυχία που χορηγούνται από αρκετά βρετανικά ιδρύματα μέσω των συνεργαζόμενων ελληνικών κολεγίων ύστερα από σπουδές στην Ελλάδα περιλαμβάνουν πλέον το αποκαλούμενο Συμπλήρωμα Διπλώματος (Diploma Supplement), το οποίο θα κληθούν σύντομα να θεσπίσουν και όσα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια δεν το έχουν κάνει ήδη, αφού και αυτό αποτελεί συμφωνία της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης την οποία η χώρα μας έχει βέβαια συνυπογράψει. 
> 
> Στο Συμπλήρωμα Διπλώματος καταγράφονται αναλυτικά οι σπουδές που έχει κάνει ο απόφοιτος, αλλά και η αντιστοιχία τους σε επίπεδο επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων. Φαίνεται λοιπόν καθαρά ότι οι Βρετανοί αποδίδουν στους αποφοίτους των ελληνικών κολεγίων, που συνεργάζονται επισήμως με δικά τους πανεπιστήμια και έχουν κάνει 3ετείς σπουδές στην Ελλάδα, επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα επιπέδου 6 και σε όσους έχουν κάνει μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές επιπέδου 7, δηλαδή ακριβώς ιδίου επιπέδου με αυτό που θα αποδίδουν (μόλις θεσπιστεί και στη χώρα μας το Ενιαίο Πλαίσιο Επαγγελματικών Προσόντων με 8 επίπεδα) τα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια κατόπιν 4ετών σπουδών (ή 5ετών για το μάστερ) στους αποφοίτους τους. 
> 
> «Εμείς από την αρχή λέγαμε στο υπουργείο Παιδείας ότι η χώρα μας δεν μπορεί να κάνει του κεφαλιού της και να κατατάξει τα πτυχία που χορηγούν τα ευρωπαϊκά πανεπιστήμια έπειτα από σπουδές σε συνεργαζόμενα κολέγια σε όποιο επίπεδο θέλει εκείνη», λέει στα «ΝΕΑ» ο πρόεδρος του Συνδέσμου Κολεγίων κ. Κων. Καρκανιάς. 
> ...

----------

Pappos, Xάρης

----------


## majakoulas

Τι διαφορά έχει το MSc από το MEng???

----------


## ge_liakos

Η αναγνώριση των πτυχίων με master ισοδυναμεί σε MEng, δηλαδη master in enginnering. MSc (Master in Science) ονομάζονται τα μεταπτυχιακά διπλώματα ειδίκευσης οπως Αντισεισμικά, Μεταλλικά κλπ.

----------


## Theo

Συμφωνώ. Εξάλλου είναι μόνο για εσωτερική ελλαδική κατανάλωση.

----------


## Theo

ναι διπλό πίτα γύρο.(και εγώ μέσα είμαι 2Χ)

Το εννοώ και δεν κάνω πλάκα.

Θα ήθελα να υπάρχει η διάκριση σαν μοριοδότηση για θέσεις στο Δημόσιο. Το ελληνικό δημόσιο.

----------

